# Tom Tom's First Grow



## tom-tom (Nov 10, 2007)

ok guys i got my cam workin finnaly so its time to start my journal ,,first of all i want to thank everyone that has helped me and gave me advise ..I also want u guys to no i will need much more help lol just rember im new at this journal stuff im gonna post this message first ..right after i post this im gonna figure out how to post picks ive never used this cam so it may take a hour our so but picks are coming tonight i will not sleep till i get en lol..


----------



## gmo (Nov 10, 2007)

If ya need help posting pics let me know and I will walk ya through it.


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 10, 2007)

ok this is a pick from outside my grow attic i have everything lined with the kind of plastic u use to make a encloser for removing asbostes i got it from a buddy that does that kind of work its some good stuff i put the plastic up because their is a lot of inslation in my attic and i did not want that stuff on my bud plus it keeps the temp up ,,because my attic is right under the roof so it is cold in their ,not no more tho it 74 degrees but my humidty is about 41 percent should i raise that and if so how?


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 10, 2007)

ok guys i need to find out how to get the picks  up right but hopefully i can get mutt are tbg are any of the big guys to help me in the morning but this is the begining of my grow journal i have 1 plant about 2 weeks its the one of the close shots its a little droopy because i transplanted it yesterday its perked up a lot today and i got 7 outher pots with seeds in them wating for them to germ i just put them in today when i got my new light .... ok my light is a t8 troffer 2'x4' 4 lamp ,,4 32 watt t8's wwith a eletric balast i wiered it today with a little help from crazy vancover guy my temp in their is 70 with 41 percent humidety ive used sta green pottoing soil ,,i guess i wont do no nutes are plant food till flower,unless u guys think outher wise im gonna get some fox farm this coming friday right now i have schultz plant food 10-15-10 but i have not used it yet so i hope u guys will all fallow my grow and help me out ... also i added up my lums i got 11,200 is this enoff for my set up?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 10, 2007)

all right, man... you are set up... but I don't see any "general" air circulation???... I would say... it's essential. put a muffin fan in there to move the air around, I'd day... you are probably going to need exhaust/intake there eventually... unless u've already got that taken care of, that is....

other than that...anyone else wanna comment?

later


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 11, 2007)

ya plants are comeing along nicely how old r they


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 11, 2007)

the one is about 2 weeks the outhers i just planted yesterday they have not broke ground yet


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 11, 2007)

thank u stoney bud for fixin my picks,, also i guess im gonna start lst today also cause as u can see i wont be able to go to hi in my attic but this still gives me a lot more room than the closet did plus in the closet u could just walk in and opeen it and id be busted with this no one will ever no ..


(You're very welcome tom-tom) - Stoney


----------



## Mutt (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey Tom-Tom
here is a free online BMP to Jpg converter if you run into problems again 
http://www.coolutils.com/Online-Image-Converter.php


----------



## Cam (Nov 11, 2007)

Lookin' good Tom-tom 

Peace, Love and Tie Dye,
       Cam


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 11, 2007)

hey guys is my humidity alright at 41 percent and if i need to raise it what is a good way?


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 11, 2007)

ok hear are 2 picks one is of my 2 week old plant like i said i transplanted it 2 days ago but im worried about her i think she may be comin out of shock..what do u guys think ,,also the little one belive it our not is just as old as the big one lol but before i put it in the soil its in now it was in some dirt that turned into like clay and it would not grow but today ive already noticed growth ..


----------



## Mutt (Nov 11, 2007)

If your using windows operating system.
Open each picture with the paint program. Its under the 
START>ALL PROGRAMS>ACCESORIES

Then when the picture is open with paint.
Click file then save as
under the line that lets you "name" the file is
file type. Save the picture as JPG. This will create a thumbnail and the file size will be smaller which is freindlier to the server. 

(or use the link I posted to you  )


----------



## berserker (Nov 11, 2007)

They are looking good there Tom-Tom.Looking forward to watching  this grow.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 12, 2007)

ill try to keep it green berserker,lol thanks


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 12, 2007)

ok guys i got a copple yellow spots on my leaves im not shure what it is on the first pick the yellow spot is in about the middle of the leef on the second pick i noticed the tip of the leef is yellow brown color ,so what do u guys think ,,as u no i just trans planted it into sta green flower and vegetable planting mix it says its enriched with plant food ,is this why this is happing cause the last soil i had it in was just regular soil with no enrichment and this just started happing,and if this is the reason why will the plant get used to the plant food in the soil,, i would think it would but what do i no lol,,so please any ideas our coments are needed..thank u


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 12, 2007)

any one have any suggestions please about the yellow spots on the pick above


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 12, 2007)

the soil may be what the problem is, did you give it any other nutes??? it looks like nute burn or a PH problem


----------



## Mutt (Nov 12, 2007)

Blunt Full of Kush sounds about right.
The pre-fert soil can cause one of two thing. Or both.
They can be too hot for MJ sprouts, or they can can some funky PH fluctuations.
I have to use MG potting soil (everywhere I go its pre-fert). I always get a lil yellowing and PH troubles, but I work through it 
I would look for a local nursery or greenhouse that sells just plain ole soil. Then you can ammend it and fert it to more suit MJ growing.
Or get online and order some Fox-Farms.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 12, 2007)

go ahead and get like 25$ to get some fox farm soil from worms-way. it will help you out in the long run


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 12, 2007)

u think i should transplant again? ive alrady transplanted this plant 3 times now lol


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 13, 2007)

yes blunt good idea i think im gonna get the fox farm set up friday i need a big bag so i can start r2d2 hes hungry for some bud lol


----------



## audix2359 (Nov 13, 2007)

Not sure how shipping compares but Sunshine Hydro sells Fox Farm Ocean Forest for $19.95 for a 1.5 cu foot bag, that's $10.00 less then Worms Way.

http://www.sunshinehydro.com/cart/customer/product.php?productid=16476&cat=311&page=1


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 13, 2007)

ok guys i got this test kit today so i figured i put the findings in my journal what i found in my ph is , it looks pretty good it says its neutral 7.0,this is the first pick what do u guys think also have any of you guys ever used this type of test i also have a test for nitrogen,phosphorus,and potash should i worry about these things 2, also i have 3 new babys brakeing ground so ill post some picks of them tommorow i think my attic might turn into a jungle lol i also no that my yellowing in my bottom leaves has to be over wattering for the simple fact that i have not wattered in 4 days now and my mosture meter is still on 10 so im pretty shure with in the next few days they are gonna green back up it just started growing again today i think when i transplanted it and overwattered it at the same time i stunted the growth also..


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 13, 2007)

so has any one used one of these ph tests ?are they accurate and is 7.0 ok for mj


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 14, 2007)

ok guys these are some seedlings i planted in sta green potting soil 2 days ago i no their small but i like posting picks plus ill have a good refrence in the certain grow stages,also in pick number 3 when i took the seed off the top and the sac i broke 1 of the leefs ,will this plant still grow our should i scrap it our wait and see what it does?


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 14, 2007)

hey tomtom the ph is good just a tad on the high side but mine did well in a 7 pH so no worries man i use the same pH tester and its working right every time as for the seedling with the broken leaf dont worry about it it should bounce right back


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 14, 2007)

> is 7.0 ok for mj


No. In soil you need a ph of 6.2 to 6.8, 6.4 or 6.5 being the best.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 14, 2007)

Those kits are fairly accurate. A digital PH tester is the best but they are $$$.
7.0 your very close to PH lockout. but not quite. Like bomb said those are the ranges your aiming for.
but have seen others grow @ 7.0 ok. Just gotta make sure it doesn't go any higher. 7.0 is the "hairy edge"


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 14, 2007)

too many hits today i didnt mention that in mine its sitting at 6.6 now but a month or so ago it was up to 7+ and its didnt seem to stunt it any but it did grow mold


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 14, 2007)

ok should i bring it down a little?and if so is their any thing i can use around the house till friday when i get paid,,and also about thoes ph test kits i used the bad thing about them is it does not go exact u dont no the points for all i no it could be 6.9 or 6.6 or 7.0 the color chart is not exact


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 14, 2007)

simple pH down from a shop will bring it down.05% with a one gallon watering cycle (keep your watering cycle and ammount the same just use that gallon first) and then retest your soil after it drys out again.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 15, 2007)

*Everything looks great TT but like the other's said you need to get your PH down to about 6.5 for soil.  GREEN MOJO for the babies. :aok: *


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks for stoppin in tbg im gonna buy some ph down tommorow so i hope they will be ok for today ,,i get paid tommorow what product do u guys think i should get i dont no much about ph up our down help me out


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Nov 15, 2007)

why buy ??

Just use vinegar

1/4 teaspoon a gallon, until you reach desired ph level.  then water.


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 15, 2007)

ok i think the yellowing might be gettin worse ,its not spreading its still on the same leefs 4 of them but the rest are all nice and green do u guys think i should add a little viniger our just wait till tommorow till i get somethin to fix my ph ,,and on that note  im not even shure if my ph is hi if u look at my ph tester up above ull see it says 7.0 but it does not read exact numbers as u can tell by looking at the chart so in reality it is worthless because my ph could be any where around 7.0 it could be above our below for all i no,,my main question is ,is this yellowing what it looks like when u have a ph problem our is it from the over wattering i did when i first transplanted it in this new soil because i still have not had to watter it in about 4 almost 5 days ,,all i no is if u look close at the leefs u can even see some dyeing of the leef on the very tip ,, i just dont understand the part of the stem very close 2 the dirt is still very green ,then above the first set of leefs the stem get like a fuzzy redish purplish color is this normal please explain what i can do ,,and do u guys think if we can find out what this is if i fix it will thoes leaffs that are yellow ,will they green up ,our is it to late for them...:fid:    on pick 2 u can see what im talkin about with the green stem on the bottom then changing 2 purple,, to the eye the stem looks very healthy and it might be for all i know its just 2 diffrent colors what do u guys and gals think..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm not positive but I think having your ph off affects how much water your plant takes up so it could be ph AND overwatering. I could be wrong though...can't really remember.


----------



## smokin with the homies (Nov 15, 2007)

if i were u i would use some vinager and get that ph down, and for the sta green i am using the same thing but i also got some perlite and vermiculite to keep it well ariated, and for the ph kit i had bought that one but i did not like it so i went to southern states and got one where u just stick in the soil, hope everything turns around for ur plant man


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 15, 2007)

yeah man, actually how wet does your soil stay? i think smokin hit it right on, is it wet alot? that looks like overwatering, if iam right, its just too much water, and its drowning  


Dc


----------



## screwdriver (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello tom-tom, sorry to see your plant with yellow. I think bbp is right with the overwatering. You could add more perlite into your soil mix.
Good luck.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey tom go to worms way in clayton and get there Ph up and down. it like 8bucks for both of them. And yea you got a Ph problem there get it down and ya plants will kick back into full gear.


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 16, 2007)

thank u blunt ,,i no i overwattered but i did that when i transplanted 5 days ago if overwattering was the only problem i think it would have kicked back into gear by now so im with u on the ph,,im gonna go to wormsway today and get the stuff will update when i get home tonight with my new stuff


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 17, 2007)

ok guys i figured out what is wrong with crazy vancovers help we figured out im usein the wrong kind of soil it made for outdoor beds and ur soposed to mix it with 6 inches of native soil so the time relese pellets and outher stuff in the soil is killing my plants because it not mixed with any outher kind of dirt like it says to do ,,and on the bag plain as day it says not for indoor plant use lol im a little slow guys i feel guility doing this to my plants but im leavin now to go get them the best indoor growing soil they sell at worms way ill post all the new stuff i get when i get home


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 19, 2007)

well i went to worms way and i transplanted into foxfarm ocean mix the plants seem to like it and the drainage in that stuff is great, also i got a ph up down kit and checked my ph well it seems i found another prob our tap water is off the charts,well over a 9.0 and this is not well water its from a big city one of the most known citys so no reason for this, i would think ,but at leat i no now and can keep the ph down with my new kit,so i also gave them a water of the new ph balanced water and the plant seems to like somethin cause they have perked up insted of being all droopy they are up in the air again ,also before i did all this to the plant its leaves smelled of skunk just a little well now it realy smells it smells goooood.but hopefully i wont have no problems no more ,,fingers crossed.now im posting pics but rember i just got them out of that bad soil saturaday so they need a little more time 2 get better but u can tell they look way better than the pick above,also i trimed the dead leaves off and when i trans planted i brought the foxfarm soil a little higher up the stemso it may look a little shorter hear it is,,,


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 19, 2007)

im also wonderin when is the best time for 12 12 so i can find out if its a women


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 19, 2007)

well, how old are they? if there close to about a month to a month in a half it should show signs of sexual maturity by then, but u can flower whenever.

Dc


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 19, 2007)

there looking great Tom. I started flowering mine at 4 and 5 weeks. my last 2 time i flowered at 2 months. Keep um looking good man good luck


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey TT those look great bro! How old are they? 
Dro:cool2:


----------



## akirahz (Nov 19, 2007)

looking nice n healthy - whats your total wattage and lumens?


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 20, 2007)

*Your "lady" is looking very 'purty', Tom-Tom, good job!!*


----------



## MarPassion (Nov 20, 2007)

Looking good Tom Tom :cool2:


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 20, 2007)

well let me tell u im happy with these girls nowlol they been doin good now, that i kind of know what im doin <<at least the basics> but they are nice and green now and no sagging they are all perked up ,id have to suggest fox farm soil for all beginers it has saved my plant and also a ph up down kit id have to say if ur new to growin like me u can not grow with out a ph up down kit its only like 15 our 20 bucks and if u dont have 1 and ur new to growin u are gonna have problems like i did i think if everything stays like this im gonna have a nice harvest <fingers crossed> but with the help from all u guys /and gals that have been helpin me i think ill be good ,,also to answer the question about  what kind of light im usein i think i posted all that at the begining of the journal but mabey not hear is what it says on the package, i got 4 48in 32 watt t8 bulbs. also i got a plant grow and show 65 watt 120v its got like a blueish tent to it,the plants seem to realy like it ,when i put it on them that is when the leefs realy perked back up ,,i got a copple outher floros to but i got to get 2 plugs to attach to them so i can use them ,,also during the day when it is real sunny i put them in the window to **** up some real sun light ,is this ok to do they seem to also like the real sun ?


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 20, 2007)

take a look at yesterdays picks up top and compare it to todays yesterday their was still a little sagging in the leefs well not to day


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 20, 2007)

Looking good TT...glad everything worked out for you.


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 20, 2007)

*Yep, tom-tom, those are some happy girls you got there...I feel your excitement!!   *


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 20, 2007)

thanks guys for the complements i might wait a week our so more and mabey sex them


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 20, 2007)

looking good man :aok: give them a bit to get used to it in there and they will reward you well.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 21, 2007)

hah, you'll be tokin in no time lol
keep it sticky


Dc


----------



## jash (Nov 21, 2007)

looking good tom tom:hubba:


----------



## audix2359 (Nov 21, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 21, 2007)

Now thats th way to grow Tom. nice improvement on the health. they really look strong now.i guess that FF soil worked for them. did u get the FF tri-pack of nutes???


----------



## lyfr (Nov 21, 2007)

lookin good dude,glad you worked through all your problems...i got a little problem im dealin with now. anyhow,had to be frustratin 4ya im glad it worked out!now......time to see some buds in few weeks i imagine
                               much greenage to ya TT


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 21, 2007)

well the growth rate on this plant right now is fonamanol its even greener today i do think im still getting a little chlorine in my water so to not take any chances im just gonna boil my water for now on this should take care of that problem ,,i have to say it shure is a lot funer when thinghs are going right and u can notice a lot of growth when ever u open ur grow room door ,also i no i post picks every day but this being my first journal atleast ill have a good refrence in growth i only wish i had a better cam i have to envest in a ppm meter before i worrie about a new cam.well that is about it for today ill have picks of my littler ones coming soon i wanted to wait a little while untill theyve had a little more growth. growin with the lights and all the outher thinghs ive invested in ,in the last 2 weeks shure makes thinghs easyer it shure is a lot diffrent lookin around hear at the begining all i had was a 15 watt floro lol i have to say u shure did not need no shades in my grow room then all i no is keep that mojo comin my wayyyyy... to answer ur question BLUNT FULL OF KUSH ive posted a pick of the nutes i do got they came with my hydro system will they work if not friday ill get the fox farm tri pack but last saturday i got the soil and ph and hydro kit spent more then than i planed over 100 and somethin but take a look at the pick tell me if i can use these in soil?and thank u for the complment blunt...


----------



## octobong007 (Nov 21, 2007)

those look like good numbers to me on the nutes, and the ladies are looking good tom-tom.  i'm using hydro-nutes on my soil ladies as well as in my hydro, just mix up per gallon recommended and what cycle it recommends and ya cant go wrong...at least i hope not, thats what i'm doing and my ladies are looking like hotties.  great job so far bro.


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 22, 2007)

i wonder where i can get a soil chart for these nutes are if they make 1 ,,see im not real shure these our ok for soil i need to find out for shure ,,does any one no for shure if i can use these nutes for soil cause they came with my hydro water farm drip system


----------



## timdog4 (Nov 22, 2007)

heres your flora feeding schedule, 
http://gthydro.com/images/feedingcharts/GH_Feed-Chart.pdf


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 24, 2007)

ok guys and gals the plants are doin great nice and green and gettin bigger by the hour ,,ok today im going to go by a case of botle water cause i dont want to take the chance with chlorine anymore cause i still think i been gettin a little left in the water and i dont wanna take a chance on harming the plants so if any one can recamend me some botle water that is the best i would apericate that ,,i do have to say tho this growin is addictive i collect baseball cards since i was a little kid and to me this is just like any outher hoby just a lot better i love waking up in the morning and goin in my grow room and seeing the new growth lol every day their is a lot of new growth its amazing just watchin this happen in the matter of hours,,so any ways like i said i think im officaly addicted to growin lol any ways i took 5 picks and i got a copple questions about 2 of them ok pick number 5 if u look close their is 4 leefs on this one their is only soposed to be 3 leefs just like on the direct outher side their is only 3 but for some reason this one has 4 ,,does this make my plant a freak lol and also will this give any clues in to sex like more male plants have extra leefs our vise a versa i dont think so but i thought mabey a experinced long time grower might have seen this before and mabey noticed a comparsan in this sernario.And last question is on pick 5 their our new leaves growin out of the top of the branches i no this is normal but i wanna no if they call these leaves a certin thing ,,and what is alternating nods and do i have any? thank u all and i hope u all had a good tom turkey day,,   ps the leefs on the bottom on pick 4 our hard to see they are the ones close to the bottom of the plant right in the corner of the branches


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice plants TT!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 24, 2007)

does any one no what the set of leefs are called that i took the pick of in pick number 4 and also check out the 4 leafs on pick 5 its only soposed to have 3 leafs is this a normal thing prolly in the genitics?


----------



## Growdude (Nov 24, 2007)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> does any one no what the set of leefs are called that i took the pick of in pick number 4 and also check out the 4 leafs on pick 5 its only soposed to have 3 leafs is this a normal thing prolly in the genitics?


 
Plants look good Tom-Tom
Dont worry about number of leaves it doesnt mean anything.

The 4th pic is just where another branch is going to grow out.

Alternating nodes are when the plants branches are not straight across from one another but staggered up the plant. Give it some more time.

Good Job.


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 26, 2007)

ok just postin a pick our 2 the plants doing great hope to find out sex soon ,,,fingers crossed,,  i can tell u guys one thing win my plant is happy i am happy lol


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 26, 2007)

Looks like there nice and healthy TT......Fingers Croosed....
Dro:cool2:


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 29, 2007)

ok guys /gals got a few picks plant is doin great also gave it its first shot of nutes last night,i do have one question its kind of wierd in pick 1 u can see the 1 leef is a little messed up lookin it came out like this for somereason im thinkin mabey it got ripped on the outher leefs when it was pushin threw if any one nos what is up with this leef are if this sometimes happens let me no ,,id like to no if any one ever had this happen ,,but besides that all is great ...


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 29, 2007)

not looking bad at all man :aok: and as for that leaf that is starting to twist i have seen that and its normally some kind of a nute overload if i remember what i had read on that. ill find the post on it again i think it was in the sick plants and problems part of the forum, once i find it again ill drop you a link here

edit:found that [thread=16461]thread[/thread] it has some info for you it says in there it may be from heat stress and a small chance at Mg(magnesium) deficiency. step 3


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 29, 2007)

dubbaman this happended before i gave it any nutes i just started nutes last night so i dont think it would be a nute overload ,,cause as i said no nutes at the time this happend


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 29, 2007)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> dubbaman this happended before i gave it any nutes i just started nutes last night so i dont think it would be a nute overload ,,cause as i said no nutes at the time this happend


 
yeah i was thinking of something else till i had started to reread the post and that thread on the overheating so it may be form the lights getting to close or to hot on the tops of the plant sorry if i frightened you for a sec i had read that you just started the nutes and i wasnt real sure if i was remembering that trouble shooter post right


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 29, 2007)

its cool thanks for stopin in dubbaman the plant is lookin good tho hu id like to get it to get more bushy what does everyone think how do i do this i want it to get very bushy is their a way i can make this happen without having to lst i dont mind having to bend it some if this will help but i do not want to take any chances of breaking the stem so what can i do? id like to get a copple ideas if possible


----------



## NeonBlack (Nov 29, 2007)

You really don't have to worry about breaking stems.  Just be gentle and it will be fine.  Don't try and do a huge bend all at once, do it over 2-3 days.  I completely broke the main stem on one of my plants by accident.  It was laying at a 90 degree angle to the trunk it broke from and I could see up and down into the hollow stem and it was connected only by a small bit of tissue at the break.  I didn't even know that I did it, I just happened to notice it 8 hours or so after it happened.  I lost only one fan leaf from the ordeal and the plant is perfectly healthy apart from a little sunburn to some of the top buds due to being too close to the light.  The break has now completely healed over and looks like a gnarled knot in the trunk.  I say just go with the lst full force, the plants can take a whole lot of bending without flinching and in the end it will be for their own good. (Edit: Typo due to clumsy fingers)


----------



## akirahz (Nov 29, 2007)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> its cool thanks for stopin in dubbaman the plant is lookin good tho hu id like to get it to get more bushy what does everyone think how do i do this i want it to get very bushy is their a way i can make this happen without having to lst i don't mind having to bend it some if this will help but i do not want to take any chances of breaking the stem so what can i do? id like to get a couple ideas if possible



As im sure tom tom knows genetics will play a vital role in the bushiness as well, but without LST'in or using some tie downs the only way i can think of besides "breaking appendages of the plant over and over" but side foliage lighting does wonders for bushiness, i used side lighting on my 1st grow , two 80watt fixtures on both sides of my plants, running vertically, works well for making em bushier.

In fact i may have a few pics from my very first grow (bag seed), lets see here *diggs through folders*

ah here we are, now no laughing .. this was my very 1st grow.. quite ghetto.. only did 2 plants, both ended up male i think. 

now this is an old grow, not trying to hijack this or nothing, but they were pretty bushy for their age under the circumstances anyway.

1st pic are germed seeds, kinda blurry

2nd pic is twelve days from sprout in veg

3rd pic is day 24 in veg

4th is day 10 of flowering

i got some more but thats all thats needed i think.

and yea i can prove their mine.. look at my grow journal, same keyboard, same mouse pad in some of the pics hahah (ive had this keyboard for like 5yrs now..)

now it worked good accept that my plants look like they got a serious case of scoliosis hahaha!!  

anyway im sure youll figure it out tom tom : >


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 29, 2007)

hey tom... about your gnarled leafs... don't worry about that... happens to my plants too... just the way it grows out.:spit:


----------



## sportcardiva (Nov 30, 2007)

wow its looking good for your first grow


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey tomtom the girls are looking great bro nice and green they are going to make you a happy dad  good luck and will stop in again soon if ya dont mind  peace


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 5, 2007)

ur always welcome sticky buds ,,,,,today i started lst on two of the smaller plants ,,will post picks tommorow morning of my first Lst try hope ive done it right lol also the plant that ive been showing picks of is realy growin good now its gettin nice and bushy now i got branches growin from off the outher branches so i was wonderin if it was gonna get busher and it is so thats makein me happy lol ,,growin is great all my soil plants are nice and green as ull see in the picks i post in the morning ,i have to wait for my girl to get her buty sleep u no ,,i also want to thank everyone for checking out my first grow uve all been very helpfull in the begining i thought i was gonna kill them but u guys have allready taught me a lot i dont see how any first time grower could have much sucess without a place like this to get help and learn,,thanks


                       HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 6, 2007)

ok guys and gals the first 2 picks our of my bigest plant it is doin great for my first plant ever thanks to the help of many ,as u can see im finally getting new branches coming out also ive had it on 12 12 for 4 days now so im hopein it will tell sex soon,,Now on 2 of these smaller plants im trying my first Lst  atempt id like to no if im doin somethin wrong and what i need to do next all my plants seem to me to bee lookin great so im hopein i got a copple females atleast so i can have some buds to smoke while im growin the new seeds i orderd ive got some ww f2 ,and ww x nb on the way so as i said hope fully ill have some smoke to smoke on while watchin the good plants grow lol ..If any one has any sugestions on my LST job please let me no ive tryed to do what ive seen outhers do in picks but now i dont no what to do next because it seems the top of the plant is just turning twords the light is this what is suposed to happen? thank u all

                                               HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM


----------



## akirahz (Dec 6, 2007)

Looks terrific! luv that middle bush there in the last pic


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 6, 2007)

yea id like to find out if the Lst in the picks above has been done right?


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey tom the lst looks o.k. for the most part might want to let up just a bit on the one it looks kinda pulled tight (pic 4) but other than that man it looks :aok: gonna make some bushes :hubba:


----------



## Mutt (Dec 6, 2007)

Lookin good man :aok:


----------



## jash (Dec 7, 2007)

everything is looking great tom:aok:


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 8, 2007)

hey guys i was lookin and the new sets of leafs comein out the top and for some reason now one set of leafs has 8 leafs and now all are comein out with 9 leafs is this normal our what, ill show picks in the morning i want it to get big enoff for my web cam to pick it oup so u guys can see has any one ever heard of a mj plant having 9 leafs ,now all the bottom ones got the normal 7 but all the new ones are comeing out with 9 whats up?


----------



## theminx (Dec 8, 2007)

nice plants love the bushy one in the middle looking forward to seeing them grow :tokie:


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 10, 2007)

Ok gonna show the plants ,the litleer plants a little yellow ion the leaves but nothin bad im gonna check the water ph a little closer next water i may have not read it right this time so hopefull thats the problem also i may have overwatered but im not possitive its nothin bad just somethin i got to fix ,but any way thats about it hears the picks ,,o yea i was gonna do lst on 2 of them but i decided not to i figured i better just do them regular so i dont mess somethin up since im only on my first grow ,,ok gear they are ,,,one more thing im gonna try to get a closeup of the leafs ,the plant now has some leafs with 7 outhers with 8 and 1 with 9 lol


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 11, 2007)

well i found out today that my big plant in the picks above is a female so its my first bud plant ever and it turned out to be a female also ive took 3 clones from it so hopefully thoes root ,,,also im germing 4 NB X WW seeds ill keep my fingers crossed that they sprout ill post good picks in the morning of the pistols


----------



## Growdude (Dec 11, 2007)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> well i found out today that my big plant in the picks above is a female so its my first bud plant ever and it turned out to be a female also ive took 3 clones from it so hopefully thoes root ,,,also im germing 4 NB X WW seeds ill keep my fingers crossed that they sprout ill post good picks in the morning of the pistols


 
Thats great Gratz on your female.
How did you do your clones?


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 11, 2007)

did u guys see the nine leafs in the pick above its in the set of picks right above this post pick number 1 is of the 9 leafs but most of the leafs are 7 ,one has8 and now the rest have 9 lol so hope fully it will be some good bud lolsince its a freak ,its the one i found out is female today for shure


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 12, 2007)

Well hear she is ,im gonna start some bloom nutes tonight when i water her hope she makes so good buds id be happy with a ounce our a little more off my first ever plant u no ,plus how much taller do u guys think she will get in the next copple months while in flower and will all the new growth that happens now and in between when i harvest her will it get buds on it 2 ,like all the new growth does the flowerin spread to new growth?im shure it does im just basicaly wantin to no a estmate on how much bigger she could get?well hear she is


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey Tom looking good man. MJ can double and sometimes triple in size while flowering so if your plant is 2 ft tall it can be up to 6 ft by the end of its flowering stage :hubba: and yes all the new growth will turn into flowers and then when dry into buds :hubba: good luck on the rest of the grow man MOJO for her and the cuttings.


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 12, 2007)

hey guys id like to know of what u guys think about 9 leaf mj plant in the picks above in about 6 posts up on the 10th of december pick number 1 u can see it all my leafs are now all comin out 9 they all started out 7 then one went to 8 now they are 9 lol what up with that ??????


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 12, 2007)

*Nice job so far tomtom , looks like we have the same strain of plant , do you know what strain yours is?*


----------



## Growdude (Dec 12, 2007)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> hey guys id like to know of what u guys think about 9 leaf mj plant in the picks above in about 6 posts up on the 10th of december pick number 1 u can see it all my leafs are now all comin out 9 they all started out 7 then one went to 8 now they are 9 lol what up with that ??????


 
Number of leaves really dont mean nothing Tom-Tom.


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 17, 2007)

well its been a few so hears a update it snowed a lot of snow hear so since last friday i been workin 14 hour dayso i been beat when i get home but any way hear is a few picks she is now on 1/2 nutes ,also sorry about the quality of the picks it from a web cam its all i got 




HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM


----------



## Growdude (Dec 17, 2007)

Plants are coming out all right, good job man!


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 17, 2007)

they look great man.


----------



## audix2359 (Dec 17, 2007)

Looking good man, keep it up.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the comment on my grow. Looks like you got yourself quite a grow going here yourself. Good work


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 22, 2007)

ok guys i miss my baby lol ,,hear is the story friday i was driving down the hiway in my car and the copers pulled me over for expiered plates and also warrents from previous activites that i dont want to get into well to make a long story short my brother came and got all 13 of my plants and took them to his apartment but they should be back tonight thank god ,,cause let me tell u i dont no why but i fell like half a man with out them and i also fell like i dont even deservi to be makein no posts till i get my babys back because i neglected them by getting locked up,,,but im back in bussiness now without any warrents so when she comes back tonight ill will give her ,her full shot of nutes and give her a hug and we will watch some tv lol ,i still dont have the hart to tell her ill be choping her and smokin her soon lol,,,THANK GOD IM FREE


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey tom what up man. the plant are looking really good man, hurry up and get um back. Ill be back on here in a couple of days to check it out i shoud have my battery be then, jus got go to sams and get it. im holla back at you man and Good job at the growing keep them happy


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 22, 2007)

ok guys i got my plants back lol they had a nice trip no harm done they are doin great im posting picks now the female is flowerin very nicely ,,also WERE THE HECK U BEEN BLUNT FULL OF KUSH I BEEN MISSIN U BRO LOL ,,,it aint been the same with out u man i been trying to keep my journal up to date pretty good for the people that are interested but it dont seem like their is to many that realy care lol i guess i got to get a copple grows under my belt our somethin before people pay attition but iv got a copple folks that been helpin me out while u been gone and they been keepin a eye on my grow and its d0oin pretty good ,,but any ways hear is the female and 3 outher plants one i toped and its the first time i have it seems like their is 4 main stems now but i aint shure hear they are ,,the plants have been flowerin for about a week do u guys think the buds will thicken up and is this pretty good amount of pistols for about a week and a half?Also i got her on a little more than 1/2 nutes cause i dont ever want to burn it ...please tell me what u guys think id like to no if the plant is flowering nicely for the amount of time it has had and will the buds fill up the main stem?


----------



## jash (Dec 22, 2007)

flowers looking ok-like normal one week flowers


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 22, 2007)

looking good tom-tom havnt checked out your journal for awhile , im acouple weeks behind ya i think with my grow. check it out if you ever get borred all be keeping up with this more


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 23, 2007)

Looking Good Tom.

Im sure the cam dont do those buds justice


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 23, 2007)

so do u guys think it will fill out pretty good and will their be more upward growth because i thought i was told that it would grow a nother foot our 2 in flower but it seems like since its been flowerin its slowed down on growing new leafs so what do u guys think ? and will the stem in the middle be full of bud ,isent that what a main cola is?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Dec 23, 2007)

They are looking really nice Tom-tom. ive benn getting my house in order and i REALLY HATE DAIL UP. so i dont use the net and + my battery on my laptop needs to be replaced.im giveing my plant the chop next thurs, and got 4more already started. I think ima have to deal with that damn dial-up, thats what im useing noe on my niece's laptop ill be active on here till they go home tomorrow. so, ill holla back at ya


----------



## Oregon Meds (Dec 25, 2007)

Just ran across your grow.  You don't need to use expensive bottled water.  You can use gallon jugs of water at the store.  Cheaper is fine.  You can also refill them at any of those bottled water machines as long as it's a Reverse Osmosis machine, which 99% of them are.
You can also just use your tap water.  Put it in gallon jugs and leave the tops off them for a couple days to let the chlorine evaporate.


----------



## thediamond (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the posts........


----------



## red_ss (Dec 29, 2007)

You have done a great job TOM TOM, good luck in the comming days and i hope after you harvest and dry your plants we can share a couple of joints!!


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 4, 2008)

hear she is its been like a little less than a month  flower she seems to be doing great im thinking about a nother month the buds just started the outher day from what i could tell, it was just a lot of hairs up till a few days ago then i started to see the fruit devlopeing i thought for a long time that the hairs were the buds lol i did not no that it had different stages and when people said that u harvest when ur tricomes are amber i thought the tricomes were the hairs lol ,but like they say u always learn a lot on ur first grow ,,the leafs are also getting the tricomes all over them now to ,i still need to get a better cam lol ,all i got is a web cam still but its better than nothin


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 5, 2008)

Looking good tom dont stress out man shell bulk up real good here over the next couple of weeks and some others may have to eat their words


----------



## BenDover (Jan 5, 2008)

No reason to flame, onelove420. Everything that I have seen tom-tom comment on, is usually pretty accurate. You don't have to be an expert to comment on people's threads.

BTW, learn to spell before you flame someone, it makes a world of difference in people's perceptions of stupid people.

Sorry tom-tom, I just hate seeing people flame other people. Nice crop you got going. Hopefully, my first grow will be as productive as yours. :joint:


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 5, 2008)

id like someone to show me a thread i posted that was critisizing anyone ,,i have gave my opinion witch i make shure to always say that its from someone that dont have a lot of experince ,their was 1 thread about 3 months ago that i told someone that they could not do somethin and i said i was sorry ,,i will say 1 thing to u onelove i have never been mean to any members at all and i never will with that said i hope u stick around to see that i aint a bad person ..if ive made any one else mad besides the person that comented above im sorry ,,and no i cant spell never claimed i could


----------



## bjammin (Jan 5, 2008)

Lookin good tom-tom.  I welcome your advice in my threads if you'd like to visit 'em sometime.


----------



## Hick (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks pretty dang good.. especially for a rookie. 
  You're "giving" of advice shows me two things. You are "reading, researching and learning".. a huge plus, and you are willing and wanting to learn and "share" what you have learned with others. Thanks !!


----------



## Mutt (Jan 6, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> Looks pretty dang good.. especially for a rookie.
> You're "giving" of advice shows me two things. You are "reading, researching and learning".. a huge plus, and you are willing and wanting to learn and "share" what you have learned with others. Thanks !!


What its all about IMO. Good post Hick. :aok:
Keep up that green thumb tom-tom. :hubba:


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jan 6, 2008)

Lookin' great Tom-Tom. Congrats on some fine plants.


----------



## benamucc (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey thanks for stoppin by my grow.  Good lookin girls!!


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi everyone these are some picks of the flower girl shes been in flower over a month now id like to no if these white hairs are what turns into the fruit this strain must be a late bud producer our somethin because its just now starting to put on some buds ,,what do u guys think ,also i still been giving her ,flora gro2-1-6 and flora micro 5-0-1 and flora bloom0-5-4 ,i was at full nutes but ive cut back on the micro and the gro and increased the bloom ive had 0 burn ,any ways im happy with her tho for my first ever grow u guys have all helped me out a lot and tought me a lot i should be smokin in about a month lol ,and time is a flyin now and ill be putting the outher girls in flower in my outher journal when i harvest this one because they are getting huge they are now bigger than this plant ,,AGAIN I THANK ALL OF U FOR HELPING ME GET SOME SMOKE and ill tell u this is bag seed but it shure dont look like the weed i got the seed out of it looks way better   









HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM
AND HAPPY SMOKIN


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice plants tom-tom :2940th_rasta:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 10, 2008)

Looking great man :cool2: and FYI them hairs and leaf matter is what the buds are made of once they fill out get harvested and dry proplerly you will see what im talking about. IMO form the pics that strain looks to be a bit Indica dominate so it should be about an 8 week flower,but to be sure might wanna get a mini micro so you can start checking the trichomes here soon


----------



## Growdude (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks good Tom,your buds will really start to fatten up over the next month.
Time cant go by fast enough can it?


----------



## BenDover (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks good! 

Is this plant topped? Or this is a better question; can you top the top of the main cola? If so, you could always "test" it, if you are in a pinch for some smoke.


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 10, 2008)

BenDover said:
			
		

> Looks good!
> 
> Is this plant topped? Or this is a better question; can you top the top of the main cola? If so, you could always "test" it, if you are in a pinch for some smoke.


no its not toped its just a regular grow i got a toped plant and a Lst plant in my outher grow journal tho if u want to check it out ,and i will prolly just wait to test it once its all done i dont want to start smokin it before its ready ,,ill end up have nothin left cause i would have tested it all lol so i think ill wait lol


----------



## gangalama (Jan 11, 2008)

your best to just leave her be. Especially if you dont want to interupt the swelling of delicious nuggets, and delicious they will be!!


----------



## AlienBait (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Tom-tom, your plant looks good.  Like the other said, the buds will grow and swell from now until harvest.  Only another month to go!  Don't cut it early.  Be patient.  You will be very happy in the end.


----------



## AlienBait (Jan 11, 2008)

BenDover said:
			
		

> Looks good!
> 
> Is this plant topped? Or this is a better question; can you top the top of the main cola? If so, you could always "test" it, if you are in a pinch for some smoke.


 
I would recommend that you never cut your main cola this far into flowering.  If you must take a sample, take something lower in the plant, like a side branch or some "popcorn" buds.


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 12, 2008)

by this time next month you will be wishing it was dry enough to smoke 
she shure is a pretty one


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 12, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Looks good Tom,your buds will really start to fatten up over the next month.
> Time cant go by fast enough can it?


lol grow dude ur right about that bro its like tick tock tick tock tick tock ,,lol thanks for stopin by bro


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey Tom Im back!!! and ya ladies are looking vary nice. How long is ya flower time??? My light will be here tomorrow and i will put my plants into flower next week. Hows ya 1st grow treating you????


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 14, 2008)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> Hey Tom Im back!!! and ya ladies are looking vary nice. How long is ya flower time??? My light will be here tomorrow and i will put my plants into flower next week. Hows ya 1st grow treating you????


very very good brother i got about 3 our 4 weeks to go im thinking febuary 8 will be 2 months flower ,,the buds are getting lot bigger


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jan 14, 2008)

P.s clear ya MSG box, i tried to send you a msg


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 14, 2008)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> P.s clear ya MSG box, i tried to send you a msg


ok i cleared it bro lol i did not no it was that full they fill up fast man lol:hubba:


----------



## littlenode (Jan 15, 2008)

hey Tom...glad you got your fan leaf problem worked out. I went through your grow log..looks nice. Keep up the good work!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 15, 2008)

looking Great tom-tom....looks like you got your Valentine...huh?


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow, She looks great man! keep it up


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Tom-Tom..sorry to hear about your lock down...and even more sorry to read that your harvest was in a garbage compactor...thats a shame you was just about there man...hope all goes well with your Legal stuff...


----------

